# Immer wieder Ärger mit den Schriften :([solved]

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi,

also ich hab immer wieder mal Probleme mit den Schriften. Nach dem letzten deep world Update sind die Schriften im Kde und bei manchen Progs verstellt. 

Ich hab schon das Kontrollzentrum durchforstet aber leider nix gefunden. Kann doch net sein das immer wieder die Schriften verstellt werden.

Beim Mozilla z.b sehen die Schriften vom Menü alle leicht verschwommen aus. Beim KDE-Login und bei der PW-Eingabe vom psi sind die Wildcards um ein vielfaches größer geworden.

by the way: Seit dem letzten worldupdate lässt sich Mozilla net mehr starten  :Sad: . Broken Link vielleicht ?! revdep-rebuild meckert auch rum.

Aber zurück zum Thema

Weiß einer wie ich(außer im Kontrollzentrum) die Schriften ändern kann? Z.b vom Mozilla oder Psi?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!Last edited by cHeFr0cKaH on Mon Aug 20, 2007 8:58 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## UTgamer

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  die Schriften ändern kann? Z.b vom Mozilla oder Psi?...

 

Welches Mozilla Produkt? Mozilla 1.7.x (=veraltet), FireFox, Seamonkey, Thunderbird?

Apropos, wenn alle Schriften, also sowohl KDE, Mozilla-xxx, PSI(?) verstellt sind tippe ich auf die dpi-Auflösung von Xorg.X11 also dem xserver.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Welches Mozilla Produkt? Mozilla 1.7.x (=veraltet), FireFox, Seamonkey, Thunderbird?
> 
> 

 

Bei mir sind der Mozillabrowser 1.7.x sowie Mozilla-Thunderbird betroffen. Beim Firefox ist alles in Ordnung.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apropos, wenn alle Schriften, also sowohl KDE, Mozilla-xxx, PSI(?) verstellt sind tippe ich auf die dpi-Auflösung von Xorg.X11 also dem xserver.
> 
> 

 

Wie kann ich das Problem denn am Besten beheben? Weil...es sind ja nicht nur die Schriften, auch die Wildcards bei der Passworteingabe sind betroffen. Wobei das wohl durch ein und das selbe Problem verursacht wird*denk*

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye![/code]

----------

## UTgamer

Die dpi Auflösung stellt man in der xorg.conf ein.

Hier sind meine Einstellungen, also nicht direkt übernehmen sondern als Beispielvorlage nutzen:

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "nv"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

   Screen      0

   Option      "DynamicClocks" "on"

# Die Options hierunter sind nur für den nVidia-Treiber:

   Option "UseEdidDpi"   "false"

   Option "Dpi"          "100 x 100"

# http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Overclocking des orig. nVidia-Treiber

   # Option "Coolbits" "1"

EndSection
```

Die Zeile mit dem Option "Dpi"          "100 x 100" ist hier entscheident.

Such dir ein paar Standartwerte aus einer Tabelle und probiere sie aus.

Hier sind ein paar bei den Fonts in der xorg.conf angegeben.

```
Section "Files"

   

# The default path is shown here.

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection
```

Wie zum Beispiel die 75 und die 100, die kannst du direkt mal probieren. Natürlich X neu starten.

[Edit]

Mozilla sollte soweit ich mich erinnern kann genauso gehen wie der offizielle Nachfolger Seamonkey:

Bearbeiten > Einstellungen > Erscheinungsbild > Schriftarten.

http://mozilla.kairo.at/?d=n&i=4&m=n&f.e=380

Ich kann Seamonkey nur empfehlen, es ist ein freies Projekt, freier als es das Firefox Projekt ist.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin!

 *Quote:*   

> Die Zeile mit dem Option "Dpi" "100 x 100" ist hier entscheident. 

 

Ohh die scheint bei mir zu fehlen. 

Ich poste sicherheitshalber mal meine gesamte xorg.conf

```
 nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Sat May 26 01:04:16 PDT 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

  

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         " XkbLayout " " de "

    Option         " XkbVariant " "nodeadkeys "

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Wegen dem Mozilla.Der läßt sich momentan gar nicht starten. Seit dem letzten großen worldupdate mag der net mehr laufen. Ich hatte es dann mit

einem emerge --depclean und anschließend mit einem revdep-rebuild versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Ein revdep-rebuild -p ergab das hier:

```

revdep-rebuild -p

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/mozilla/components/libgfx_gtk.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/librecentfile.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libtvhlp1.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpchelp1.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/sax.uno.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

... terminated.

Removing incomplete /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

rm: cannot remove `/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order': No such file or directory
```

Und dann das hier:

```

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -p =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 =www-client/mozilla-1.7.13 =app-office/openoffice-2.0.4

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=www-client/mozilla-1.7.13".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## UTgamer

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Moin!
> 
>  *Quote:*   Die Zeile mit dem Option "Dpi" "100 x 100" ist hier entscheident.  
> 
> Ohh die scheint bei mir zu fehlen. 
> ...

 

Die Zeile    Option "UseEdidDpi"   "false" sorgt dafür das für die Auflösung nicht der Monitor gefragt wird.

Die andere Zeile schreibt dann deinen Wert fest.

```
Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

        Option "UseEdidDpi"   "false"

        Option "Dpi"          "82 x 82"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]"

EndSection
```

Nur so mal einen fiktiven Wert zum Testen eingesetzt, den Wert 82 kannst du selbst verändern wenn dir das ausgegebene Bild nicht zusagt.  Also 75 ist ~ das Minimum und 120 ist ~ das Maximum.

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=www-client/mozilla-1.7.13".
> ```
> ...

 

Das Ebuild ist in Portage nicht mehr erhalten, der Server der diese alten ebuilds noch vorhält ist zur Zeit aber auch gerade down, siehe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-576524.html

Wenn der Server wieder oben ist, kannst du dir das Ebuild dann erneut herunter laden und in ein Overlay in z.B. /usr/local/portage ablegen. Hierzu die Dokus (Wikis) lesen, soweit sie gerade nicht auch down sind.

Gruß

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Also wenn ich die beiden Zeilen in meine xorg.conf einfüge sind allerdings alle Schriften sehr sehr klein geworden. 

```

Option "UseEdidDpi"   "false"

        Option "Dpi"          "82 x 82" 

```

Auch wenn ich den Wert  auf 100 * 100 gesetzt habe.

Kann ich hier net irgentwo nen Screenshot hochladen?! Dann könnte ich dir zeigen was ich mein.

Also liegt es daran das der Server down ist und revdep-rebuild deshalb Probleme hat?!

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

----------

## UTgamer

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich die beiden Zeilen in meine xorg.conf einfüge sind allerdings alle Schriften sehr sehr klein geworden. 
> 
> ```
> 
> Option "UseEdidDpi"   "false"
> ...

 

Dann wird dies auch wohl nicht weiter helfen. Könnte daran liegen das du einen außergewöhnlichen Monitor haben könntest, helfen evtl. noch Werte von 120 - 140 oder höher? Ansonsten disable die beiden Einträge wieder und nimm die Automatik wie vorher.

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Kann ich hier net irgentwo nen Screenshot hochladen?! Dann könnte ich dir zeigen was ich mein.
> 
> Also liegt es daran das der Server down ist und revdep-rebuild deshalb Probleme hat?!
> 
> mfg
> ...

 

Hier kann man keine Screenshots hochladen, mußt dir einen Webspace suchen.

Nein revdep-rebuild, hat nichts mit dem heruntergefahrenen Server zu tun. Das alte Mozilla Paket wird von Gentoo nicht mehr unterstützt und darum wurde es automatisch von deiner Festplatte entfernt. 

Um ein Paket unbedingt zu halten mußt du es selbst in ein Overlay packen und dafür sorgen das es weiter funktioniert, es liegt auf deiner eigenen Verantwortung. Du könntest es statisch installieren, das heist alle alten nötigen Bibliotheken sind mit im Mozillaverzeichnis enthalten.

Nimm den Seamonkey, das ist der offizielle Nachfolger, den Link dazu hatte ich dir oben gepostet.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Könnte daran liegen das du einen außergewöhnlichen Monitor haben könntest
> 
> 

 

Also ich hab einen 17" AMW TFT Monitor. Weiß jetzt net ob der so außergewöhnlich ist, aber ich werd vorerst wohl wieder die automatische Einstellung

benutzen.

Bezüglich Mozilla werd ich wohl zum Seamonkey wechseln.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye![/code]

----------

## UTgamer

Ach noch ein Hinweis.

Das Ebuild wurde nur entfert, die eigentlichen Dateien könnten noch nun nach dem Expat Austausch weiterhin tot unfunktionierend auf der Festplatte liegen!

Da du damals alle Warnungen in den Wind geschlagen oder übersehen hast, würde ich den Ordner in dem die Mozilladaten liegen noch von Hand löschen. Sie verbrauchen nun nur noch unnötig Platz.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Beim Mozilla z.b sehen die Schriften vom Menü alle leicht verschwommen aus.

 

Das kann an einem Update von freetype liegen. Bei der neusten Version solltest du im Kontrollzentrum unter "Appearance & Themes" -> "Fonts" "Configure...", den "Hinting style" auf "Full" stellen. Dann sehen die Fonts nicht mehr verschwommen aus.

----------

## a.forlorn

Man kann auch in der xorg.conf in Section "Monitor" die Größe des Displays angeben, dann wird die dpi selbst errechnet vom x-Server. Bei mir steht da Displaysize x y (Angabe in mm):

```
DisplaySize 340 270
```

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Mmm ich bin grad irgentwie zu doof um das im Kontrollzentrum zu finden   :Embarassed: 

Im Kontrollzentrum: Erscheinungsbild->Fonts..da hörts schon auf. Fonts gibts bei mir in der Rubrik Erscheinungsbild net*grübe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> DisplaySize 340 270
> ...

 

Entsprechen diese Werte einem 17" TFT?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Im Kontrollzentrum: Erscheinungsbild->Fonts..da hörts schon auf. Fonts gibts bei mir in der Rubrik Erscheinungsbild net*grübe 

 

Auf Deutsch heißt's dann vermutlich "Schriften" oder "Schriftarten" und das Antialias heißt dann "Kantenglättung".

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

@Vortex375: Also das mit der Kantenglättung hat soweit geklappt!  :Smile:  Thx!

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

